

Dr. Dobb's shutting down - jesperht
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/farewell-dr-dobbs/240169421

======
gus_massa
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758915](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8758915)
(121 points, 32 minutes ago, 19 comments) Includes owner comments.

